

Facebook is building FBWork – Hilarious Cartoon by Stackfield - volpes
https://www.stackfield.com/blog/fb@work---we-dont-fear-facebook-14

======
ChristopherK
haha i love the horns of the cat! :)

------
volpes
superglue

